

Top funny source code comments - krishna2
http://cobaia.net/2010/09/top-funny-source-code-comments/

======
krishna2
Follow up to that on stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-
best-c...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-
in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered)

